# هل نقول فلان [ملتزم] أو فلان [ مستقيم]؟



## ام وائل الأثرية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*هل نقول فلان [ملتزم] أو فلان [ مستقيم] فائدة من الشيخ ابن عثيمين؟
رحمه الله​

كلمة [ملتزم] إطلاقها على الإنسان الطيب ماهو صحيح ؟!

اقرأ قول الله عزوجل

إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم -----> استقاموا ولا [التزموا] أقرأ قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم

قل أمنت بالله ثم  -----> استقم فأرجوا من أخواننا أن يبدلوا كلمة [ملتزم] بكلمة [ مستقيم] لأن :

هذا الذي جاء في القرآن والسنة على أن كلمة [ملتزم] عند الفقهاء لها معنى آخر يقولون 
[الملتزم] ..

من التزم أحكام الإسلام ولو كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا فيسمون أهل الذمة [ملتزمين] اقرأ كتاب الحدود

في الفقه تجد أنه يجب الحد على كل عاقل [ملتزم] عالم بالتحريم قالوا و [الملتزم] هو المسلم واليهودي والنصراني من أهل الذمة

أقول : فالمطلوب تغيير كلمة [ملتزم] إلى [ مستقيم] اتباعا للقرآن و السنة واحترازا مما اصطلح عليه الفقهاء في كتيهم

المصدر:سلسلة لقاءات الباب المفتوح رقم الشريط 232 الوجه الثاني بعد الدقيقة 13*


----------

